# Trainers/Clubs in Central Indiana



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Does anyone know or suggest any trainers or clubs in the Central Indiana area?


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Michael Swetz said:


> Does anyone know or suggest any trainers or clubs in the Central Indiana area?


I'd heartedly recommend http://www.chicagoringsport.com/ a few of their members and club decoys do the commute from Indiana to train with them. They do both French and Mondio Ringsport. 

Great group of people who do it for the right reasons.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

If Indianapolis is close to you, see what Mike Diehl and his club are doing.


----------



## larry vickery (Mar 19, 2009)

i am in north central indiana near monticello .


----------



## larry vickery (Mar 19, 2009)

if your local send me a message. we could most likely do some work together to improve both our dogs


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm in the Indianapolis area and the group I train with only meets twice a month if we are lucky.. I'm always looking for new people to train with.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Tiffany,

OG Indy meets every weekend, pretty much w/o fail.


----------



## Clark Niemitalo (Jan 21, 2009)

If you can OG indy is awesome..Our group is north of elkhart in edwardsburg MI..

Clark Niemitalo


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

Sue DiCero said:


> Tiffany,
> 
> OG Indy meets every weekend, pretty much w/o fail.


I'm going to give them a try next weekend, I don't have a dog trained for trial so I'm not so sure how we will be able to fit in, but we will see.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Tiffany,

What kind of training do you do with Braxton?


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Larry,

Thanks for the invitation, but I'm just outside of Indianapolis, so I'm a bit far away. Also, I don't really know anything about training dogs so I don't know what I could bring to the table to help you.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Tiffany Compton said:


> I'm in the Indianapolis area and the group I train with only meets twice a month if we are lucky.. I'm always looking for new people to train with.



Tiffany,

Work directly with Mike. There are people from all levels in that club. No issue.

Tell Mike Cara said "hello guy!" (Clark - do not get jealous - she said hello to her "big guy" as [email protected])


----------



## jeff govednik (Jul 31, 2009)

Lots of knowlegable people at OG indy....


----------



## John Wolf (Dec 12, 2009)

I am a member of White River Working Dog Club in central Indiana. www.whiteriverwdc.org . I am a helper there, so let me know if you have any questions and I can help you out.

John


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

John Wolf said:


> I am a member of White River Working Dog Club in central Indiana. www.whiteriverwdc.org . I am a helper there, so let me know if you have any questions and I can help you out.
> 
> John


John,

I just sent you a private message. 

Thanks,

Mike Swetz


----------



## Tiffany Compton (Oct 7, 2009)

He serves his duty as my PPD but he is being trained in Dual Purpose Police Work. (NAPWDA Standards)

I discussed via email that Braxton isn't going to be much like the SCH Trial dogs that everyone else there will have but I am simply looking for a way to work my Mal on the "off weeks" when my usual training group isn't meeting.

I'm kinda worried about taking a Mal there that isn't SCH oriented.. I've found that some dog people can be even more vicious that horse people lol.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

I had a friend of mine who is a very good trainer mention if he could get enough interest he would like to try to start a PSA club.


----------



## Michael Swetz (Jul 27, 2009)

Kevin Barrett said:


> I had a friend of mine who is a very good trainer mention if he could get enough interest he would like to try to start a PSA club.


Kevin,

Who is your friend and where is he located? What are his qualifications? I know I'd be interested and have a friend who would be as well. I have 2 Italian Mastiffs who really don't have shit for drive, but I want to learn things and they're what I have to practice on. I could have a third dog or I can have a wife, but I'm more than willing to help people train as best I can. 

My friend breeds Italian Mastiffs as well, so we're off breed people. 

Let me know and thanks,

Mike Swetz


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

His name is Jeremy, He is located on the southeast side.He is very good. I am just a rookie moreless. I would like to get involved in a training club that is welcoming to new less experienced members.


----------



## Chad Taylor (Dec 30, 2009)

Kevin Barrett said:


> His name is Jeremy, He is located on the southeast side.He is very good. I am just a rookie moreless. I would like to get involved in a training club that is welcoming to new less experienced members.


Hi Kevin,

I'm very interested in becoming a part of the PSA club with yourself, Jeremy and Mike. If there is anything I can do to help please let me know.


----------



## Kevin Barrett (Dec 16, 2009)

Thats great. I left you a P.M about meeting up. Hope to see you there.
Kevin


----------

